# 2015 Rogue - M4A not recognizing on USB



## djasd1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I recently just bought a 2015 Nissan Rogue SL.
Now i loved the option to plug in the USB to play my music, but i noticed all my M4A songs dont get recognized.

I have a Macbook Pro, and i only download M4A instead of MP3, so its really annoying not having the songs play.
Don't really wanna convert all my songs to MP3 just so i can play them.

Has any one encountered this problem.....HELP please! 

Thanks


----------

